# Raido Show



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Did a AM raido shho last Saturday then went hunting. Had 7 trees all by scent would have liked to show the one he saw but no go. You can listen to it for the next week at http://www.whtc.com/shared/airstaff/airstaff.asp?jid=1608 

Dan


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

wow Dan thats me on the left. I didn't even notice that this was posted on here.

Looking forward to doing it again in the near future.


----------

